# Bob-BQN's Labor Day Cook 2006



## bob-bqn (Sep 20, 2006)

I just realized that I said what I was going to cook in this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1709 but never got around to posting the results. :oops: 




















 






























































































































































































































































I'll tell you, it was a lot of work shared by my wife, BIL & SIL. It took me two nights of sleep to recover from this cook. :) I guess I was still fired up when I went to bed because I couldn't go to sleep, I couldn't stay asleep, and I woke up early....so I was tired all day Sunday. SLEPT GOOD That night though. :lol: 

The pictures are in chronological order and this is what we cooked:
7 bone prime rib roast
23 pound beef shoulder clod
12 pound brisket
6 racks pork spare ribs
4 racks beef ribs
2 boneless pork picnics that were halved
7 pound pork shoulder butt
2 whole chickens BCC style
2 fatties
15 bratwurst
a pot of Great Northern beans & onions
a pan of "The Best Beans on the Planet"
salmon fillet
3 pounds of bacon
24 stuffed jalapenos
9 twice baked potatoes
4 sweet potatoes

We counted about 125 pounds of meat in all. 8) 

Sadly :cry: I didn't get any pictures of the completed prime rib. It was good but WAY overcooked. :cry: We had planned on eating it Saturday for dinner...BUT...no one was hungry. So we took it to Sunday's dinner and it got a little warm in the oven while we were at church.

We snacked on a rack of beef ribs Saturday and the were without a doubt, absolutely the best beef ribs I've ever eaten :D  :D  :D The rub my brother-in-law used was a little saltier that I use but the salt tasted good on the beef.

I know there are a lot of pictures but I was under orders by a good friend to take a lot! :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Sep 20, 2006)

What a phenomenal spread that was, Bob!! I'm really impressed with the way that standing rib roast turned out. Too bad it got overdone, but that's the way my wife likes it. Any chance of you sharing the BIL's rub recipe? :D


----------



## buzzard (Sep 20, 2006)

that is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen.   :cry: im so happy


----------



## buzzard (Sep 20, 2006)

which one is the standing rib roast? the only thing i saw standing were the chickens.


----------



## ashton (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah what he said!!! 

and now I reaally miss my smoker!!! :cry:


----------



## meowey (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantastic :!:


----------



## joed617 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob, all I can say is WOW. I understand you did alot of work and everything looks fantastic. I am impressed you have done us proud. Anyleft overs? The beef ribs look great, are those ribs from the boneless ribeye?  Looks like the same cut. man o' man is my mouth watering.


Joe


----------



## buzzard (Sep 20, 2006)

hey Ashton

if you want my smoker you can have it, im looking to give it to someone.  i am getting a new one any day now and wont be needing this one any longer.  its a basic charlbroil silver, but i have pulled some good q off it.

the only reason am telling you is i see your from texas, and may be close to dallas area.

i dont want to see this go to waste.


----------



## ashton (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow Cool! I'd gladly take it off your hands!! However right now I am on travel assignemt in Maryland, probably won't be back in the Texas until December. But I'm game if you are.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 20, 2006)

What with all those excellent pictures, Especially that prime rib roast OMG, I have developed a stomach growl that wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t subsideâ€¦Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m droolin & I ainâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t foolin! That stuff looks so good all I can say isâ€¦D A M N! :shock:  :shock:  :roll:


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry Dutch, my BIL used a store bought rub. I can give him a call if you like.

The prime rib was still wonderful but way overdone than it should be. We ate on it for days.  :) 

The beef ribs were brought by my BIL and were packaged separately. MAN! They were good. :D 

Much of the meat is now vacuum sealed and frozen. We had some of the pulled pork 2 nights ago. First time I've ever seen a pulled pork sandwich topped with mac&cheese and baked beans all in the same bun. :lol: 

Very generous offer Buzzard! 8) Very *OTBS* of you.


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 20, 2006)

Every time I tried to look at the pics, my eyes teared up! Sniff!!! That was a beautiful sight, Bob!!!!


----------



## buzzard (Sep 20, 2006)

ashton, i shold be able to hold it a little while i have a storage unit i keep and i think there should be plenty of room in it.  i just dont want to see this go to waste, and see it go to someone who appriciates this fine art.  it does need a little cleaning but its in solid over all shape.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 21, 2006)

Man oh man what a spread. That is some killer looking Q there Bob. One thing in particular caught my eye:

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3608uz0.jpg

http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3553dq8.jpg

Which beans are these and is the recipe for sale?


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 21, 2006)

Those beans are excellent. Here's a link for the beans. 
http://www.bbqu.net/season3/305_4.html#barbecued_beans

I would prefer them a little less sweet (less brown sugar) and a little more spicy (my wife used 3 jalapenos, I think 6 would have been better).

You can use brisket or pulled pork, whichever is on hand.

And since I don't care for kidney beans (my dad always comapred them to eating waterbugs when we were young  :roll: ) we used red beans instead.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link Bob. Those are some eye appealing beans. I got about 3 different bean recipes I want to try so I better get with it. :shock:


----------



## ashton (Sep 22, 2006)

Great!! I have a friend in Allen that I pretty sure I can get to meet up with you and get it out of your way if you need.   

I appreciate this a great deal!


----------



## billclarkson (Sep 22, 2006)

Man o man what a spread that is.........i'm so jealous it all looks so good....especially when i compare it to what comes from my smoker which looks like old leather.  I'm sure hoping to learn from all the great folks here.  Keep up the good no great work


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 23, 2006)

I just saw this post, and all I can say is WOW!  Nice looking spread.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 12, 2006)

Bob,

Great looking..... reruns?????? :shock:  :shock: 

Bill


----------

